# Tattoo Artist/Painter



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone!
I am a fresh-out-of-the-apprenticeship tattoo artist and an even newer painter. This forum is really cool, and I sense an addiction to it coming on. I like to paint animals in a weird, kind of goofy style. I'd like to pursue a bit more realism, and then sort of add that to my quirkiness. I've attached pictures of a couple of my oil paintings. Any feedback is very much appreciated. I'm very excited to learn from and participate in this forum. Thank you!

This is my tattoo website, if anyone wants to take a look.
http://www.sammyburns.com


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you very much! Your photography and artwork are beautiful. See you around!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool stuff you got here Sam! Welcome! I just bought a tattoo kit, maybe you can give me some pointers...lol


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you very much! Are you apprenticing somewhere?


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

No, im in college full-time. I bought the kit thinking I could easily slide in and do art on peoples skin being self taught....um I realize how idiotic that was now, lol. How do you even get an appprenticeship?


----------

